# 07 titan no start. Plz help



## Danny foster (Feb 9, 2014)

My titan wont start. It cranks but wont start. Replaced battery and ipdm with no change. Any help???


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Any codes? Are you getting fuel and spark?


----------



## Danny foster (Feb 9, 2014)

Gettin fuel and spark. Im at a stand still dont know what to try next.


----------



## Danny foster (Feb 9, 2014)

I did get it started last sat and sunday then can out last monday for work and no start.


----------



## ziggatron (Feb 6, 2014)

Check fuses and relays. Sounds like the fuel pump relay or pump it self. If engine spins at normal speed then battery isn't it. If you have spark the only thing your missing is fuel. With it running then not I'm gonna say relay. But you could change your work schedule. It seems to happen on Mondays.


----------



## Danny foster (Feb 9, 2014)

Lol. Where us that relay located ????


----------



## Danny foster (Feb 9, 2014)

I can hear the fuel pump run when i hit the key


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Are you getting any codes? Also is the fuel good, I.E diesel or water or enough fuel? Those fuel level units are bad about giving false readings and you think you have enough fuel and your really empty


----------



## Danny foster (Feb 9, 2014)

I jus put 75.00 in the tank so i know it not empty. But if i got some bad gas i dont know. My check engine light is not on. Can i still get a code ????


----------



## ziggatron (Feb 6, 2014)

Unlikely but yes there still can be codes


----------



## Danny foster (Feb 9, 2014)

Can u tell me how to get that ???? I really thought it was the ipdm. I tried the swap and it started once so i went and bought a new relay off of nissan put it in and nuttin. Then about a week later it started on saturday and sunday the monday nothing !!!


----------



## ziggatron (Feb 6, 2014)

Try disconnecting the battery for 10-30 minutes. This will fully drain the ecu and reset it.


----------



## Danny foster (Feb 9, 2014)

Ok ill give that a try and report back to ya. Thanks for your help


----------



## Danny foster (Feb 9, 2014)

I did the reset and still the same thing. Anything else i can try ????


----------



## ericmiller (Apr 16, 2015)

Hve 07 titan, hve bout the same problem mine will crank fine fr a few days then will not start if I run the battery dwn then jump off will start bck up, dis happens nearly twice a week, hve replaced fuel pump, still does same thing, works fine then won't start, hve bn told its the security chip N key


----------

